# Ready to buy Vinyl Cutter today



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

Made the decision and ready to purchase a vinyl cutter. Think I'm going with the Roland 24".

Questions:


Anyone know of the top of their head of a good package deal going on now some place? I've looked at about a dozen sites, but want to be sure that you folks don't have info that I haven't found yet.
 

Best software? How does the Roland Cut Studio stack up to Sign Lab? 
 
Thanks for any info you can give today. I'm itching to buy and get started.

Pam


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont know a thing about Cut-Studio but Sign Lab is a pretty good program. I use Flexi and love it but very expensive. For T-shirts Cut-Studio is probably going to be just fine. Remember that as long as the file is vector art coming from whatever program...you will probably be able to import it into Cut-Studio. Did you PM Josh at Imprintables Warehouse? I think they had a closeout offer on some 24" Rolands as demo units with full warranty.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

If you go with the Roland GX-24, the software comes included. So, try CutStudio out to see if it does what you want it to and if not, then look at other software. No sense is dropping more money if CutStudio has a chance to do everything your shop needs.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=7818


----------



## daniel1863 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you call Josh at Imprintables Warehouse you can get a discount deal. The Cut Studio software is fine for T-shirts and will meet your needs.


----------



## janewing (Nov 25, 2005)

I reckon Cut Studio is great, however if you need to create vectors from more complex images you will need Illustrator or Corell as well.

We use Illustrator to convert images, and then import these directly into Cut Studio. (Note: must be saved as Illustrator Version 9 or earlier)

We LOVE cut studio, as it is so incredibly simple and design-layout friendly. I can imagine no software better to power a Roland.


----------



## jacsma (May 14, 2006)

janewing said:


> however if you need to create vectors from more complex images you will need Illustrator or Corell as well.
> 
> We use Illustrator to convert images, and then import these directly into Cut Studio. (Note: must be saved as Illustrator Version 9 or earlier)


yea, I've been looking around at the local community colleges for a class in illustrator or corel. I know I need it, and I'm gonna have to finally cave and learn it. 

Pam


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

I too am looking at buying a vinyl cutter this week, I have been searching and searching - and was going to go with the Roland 15 inch, but I have contacted another company, and want to know if anyone has any experience with the company, and or the machine - 

We are going to mainly use it for Vinyl Tshirt transfers, but will also be doing Business sign/stickers for vehicles etc... 

Here is the link to what I am considering instead.. Note it comes with LOTS of software also for free.. just want to make sure it is a good machine, the gal i spoke with said that it is far superior than the roland 15 and would be much better for us.. please let me know what you think..

*http://www.signwarehouse.com/specials/create_pack4_.htm*

Thank you in advance!!
Ambrelee Taylor
Taylor Tees


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Once again, I don't see where SignWarehouse is putting whether the cutting has an optical laser registration eye on this cutter either. I think some people might be confused with a manual registration function (like the Stika 8, 12, 15) and the optical registration function (like the GX-24, 300, 400, 500). The difference in accuracy and the setup time is very much different.

So if you are only cutting vinyl (i.e. not transfer paper) on the cutter, you should be fine with this. However, if there is even the small chance that you are going to cut transfer paper...you might seriously want to consider spending a couple of hundred more dollars and get the GX-24. 

In addition, remember that this cutter you are looking at is 15" wide. This limits the size of items that you can cut. If you are doing signs, you might have to use 2-3sheets and line them up on the sign. Just something to consider.

Hope these comments help.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just bought the same package myself. This doesn't have a optical eye. I think this is a great choice for the dollars spent. Good luck....... Jerry


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

They said it does not have the optical eye, but it is capable of cutting heat transfers with no problem... Hard to trust people that are trying to "sell" you something, however - I feel like they would be somewhat honest as they want you to continue to buy supplies etc.. 

I think for the money... you cant beat getting a vinyl cutter, tons of software, rolls of vinyl, a how to video, plus extras for $699.... I just cant see spending $799 on the Roland 15 in cutter, that comes with the cutter and one software program... ... 

I think it will work for us... one question tho... Has anyone had experience with Hotmark vinyl.. is it the same as Thermoflex... ?? They said it is the same.. but I know you guys may have tried and used both and may be able to tell me if they are close in similarities or if I'd be wasting money buying the hotmark, they offer 10% off all supplies the first 30 days - so I would rather buy the hotmark if its just as good of a quality as the Thermoflex... 

Thank you!
Ambrelee
Taylor Tees


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The vinyl cutter is ok but its no Roland GX-24 or Graphtec or Suma. Personally I would spend the cash on the machine with great support and good software. The extras are nice but really dont amount to anything.

The 4 rolls of vinyl cant be used for t-shirts. Great to learn with as far as decals go...If you can choose colors get Red, Black, White, Silver.

Lxi software has been around for a while. I think this package gives you an upgrade over the basic. I do believe they have Expert and Pro versions.

The cutter basically looks just like the Lynx and Panther cutters. I am guessing just the lower end of the series. Will it cut vinyl?....sure, Will it cut heatpress vinyl?...sure.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I too am thinking of getting the Roland, talked to Josh today and was going to drive there to take a look at what it can do but he can't help until next week.

SOOO my question is what can the Roland GX 24 do for my business.
Any help is appreciated.

Thanks so much


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Just be aware that some of the more inexpensive vinyl cutters only come with a 1 year warranty for a reason. The stepper motors are considered to be weaker than the servo motors used by most major manufacturers. Also, make sure that the unit can accomodate all types of heat transfer vinyl or sign vinyl. I have had customers not be able to use our thin, Spectracut II material and have to regress to our thicker material because the material was puckering in their cutter. Having said that, I do know Sign Warehouse to be a reputable company, I just prefer the Roland brand over a private labeled (most likely imported machine). I'm sure they sell a lot of the Eduracut machine though because of the price and the ease of sale for a saleperson where virtually no competition exists. Just my two cents If at all possible, I would invest in the GX-24 or a like machine from Summa or Graphtec (my opinion is to hold off on the Stika as well). The versatility of the gX-24 is really something to be gained. You will be able to cut any type of heat transfer vinyl, sign vinyl, twill, pre-printed transfers, stickers, magnetic material etc. etc.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

> I think it will work for us... one question tho... Has anyone had experience with Hotmark vinyl.. is it the same as Thermoflex... ?? They said it is the same..


Hotmark is not the same as Thermoflex. They are both heat transfer vinyls but they do have different characteristics from a weeding/cutting/application & finished result perspective. I would get samples of both. I personally like the finished look of Thermoflex better (a little softer, matte finish).


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

I've been in the vinyl sticker business now for about 4 months and have been using Sign Warehouse exclusively. Last week I added a press and the Hotmark 70 to my shop and sold my first 3 shirts yesterday.

I purchased the Vinyl Express QE-60 24" plotter with the highest package for around $2000. This is just a re-branded Graphtec unit and is made in Japan. The package came with VE-LXI Master Plus which is pretty powerful and I found very easy to learn. It does convert bitmap images into vector for cutting, but it is a lengthy process to make it look good. The other clip-art and samples that came with it are OK but nothing I couldn't do without. I've since then purchased additional clip art and tools that I use daily. Make sure you compare the functions of the different levels of software you get. I felt that the $2000 for the cutter and the main software was worth it. Be aware that some colors/types of vinyl do NOT come in 15" sizes while everything I have needed has been available in 24".

About a month ago I had a breakdown in my QE-60 cutter and had to send it back for warranty repair. Not too big of a deal; they fixed it and had it back to me in about a week. They payed for shipping both ways. In the meantime, I purchased an EnduraCut Plus for $700 as a back-up unit. The Plus unit does have the optical sensor eye but is much slower and louder than the QE-60. I definately like the more expensive unit better.

I decided to add T-shirts so I purchased a heat press and some HotMark 70 from Sign Warehouse. That day my QE-60 broke again for the same problem and I sent it back in for repair. Good thing I had the EnduraCut Plus as a backup. The heat press and materials arrived Monday and I bout about 100 T-shirts in different sizes/colors from Alore (which is located here in my home town). 

The EnduraCut Plus will cut the Hot=Mark 70 just fine. However, the HoMark is much more pliable that vinyl. So, when a large image is being cut (around 12"x12") it bunches up behind the cutter. This didn't effect cutting, but it lifted off of the back sensor eye and stopped the machine. I finally figured this out after about 4 tries and put a piece of tape over the eye. Works great now and customers are very impressed with the quality of the shirts and the short wait time.

I have not had a chance to cut HotMark on my better cutter yet; it's supposed to be bcak from repair tomorrow.

Sign Warehouse is a good company. There prices and selection are hard to beat, they ship quick, and they are very helpful when you talk to them in person. I make all of my orders over the phone to the same person. She knows me by name, knows what I've ordered, and what I do with it.

However, they're customer service and tech support can be pretty frustrating. You spend a lot of time on hold or being sent to voice mail and waiting for them to call back. That can be pretty frustrating sitting in your store with a broken cutter.

My best advice, whover you buy from. Spend the money on a good cutter and software. And, unless you can stand to be out of operation for a week or more, buy a second plotter as a backup.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

Hmmm, server problem. Hope I didn't double post.


----------



## creativebunny (Jan 11, 2007)

Just curious if you purchased the EnduraCut and how it's working? I am considering that machine as well.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

What other software did you purchase to use graphics or get clipart from?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 15, 2006)

I do have an Enduracut Plus 24" plotter. I like my 24" Vinyl Express QE-60 much better though.

The package I have came with LXi Master Plus, which I like a lot. I found it very easy to learn.

I have bought a lot of vector clip art in the last six months. Most from Sign Warehouse.


----------



## protech cnc (Nov 13, 2010)

i agree with josh....the Roland stika cutter is a hobbyist unit....the gx 24 is a full servo production system..as are graphtec and summa.....if you can, wait till you can spend the extra $$

the difference is not just the size


----------

